

Surviving an Active Shooter Event - pferde
http://www.opensourcesurvival.com/?p=2517

======
ef4
Well, he lost me at the opening sentence. There's absolutely no reason to
expect an increasing number of mass shootings.

All the actual statistics (as opposed to gut-driven media frenzy) say this
kind of violence is way, way down in the list of risks you should be worrying
about.

I'm all in favor of disaster preparedness, including for crime and terrorism.
But there's a tendency to focus on these risks to the detriment of much more
boring, but much more important risks like heart disease and car accidents.

~~~
pferde
Yeah, owner of that site is quite pessimistic (even alarmist, one might say)
about what goes on in the world. Still, it doesn't hurt to at least think
about this kind of danger and how to face/avoid it. As for risks like heart
diseases or car accidents, most people are aware of guidelines to avoid them,
or at least minimize risks (healthy lifestyle, research into weaknesses
running in one's own family, driving carefully or using alternate means of
transportation, etc.), even if many do not follow them out of laziness or
convenience. Like I said, the site needs to be taken with a grain of salt, but
there are some hidden gems there.

------
pferde
Some of the ideas on opensourcesurvival.com are somewhat on extreme side, but
overall it is an insightful collection of articles on what to do in adverse
conditions.

The video itself is a bit corny, like all those educational videos they showed
us at school, but yeah, worth watching and spending 20 seconds thinking "what
would I do if this happened in my workplace, where would I hide/run, ...".

------
reader5000
I watched the first 2 minutes is there any deeper advice than "you should
run"?

------
FSEA
For a moment I thought it was referencing this: <http://t.co/IZd4Zv4B>

How to minimize risk from artillery barrage, in Arabic. Recently distributed
for civilians in Syria being obliterated by military siege.

